# I'm a mess



## Manny (Mar 11, 2013)

Yestarday 4th class of aikido and I am a completly mess but it's not my fault, the class I atend is a advanced class so the guys do the techs easily but I need more time to learn the aplications, so basically when I start to comprehend the tech when they move to the next one. Some times this makes me wonder... what the hell I'am doing here???

Is not possible to me to go beginers class during the week, so I will work with the advanced students, the students are nice with me and help me a lot but when I just grab the concept sensei go to the next tech.

Manny


----------



## harlan (Mar 11, 2013)

If they are gracious enough to accomodate you, what's the problem? You should expect to feel awkward and slow jumping into any advanced training with no prior knowledge. Without more practice, you will have to accept that physically you may never become accomplished at aikido...although you may garner enough understanding of the art (over time) to apply to other MA.


----------



## K-man (Mar 11, 2013)

Manny said:


> Yestarday 4th class of aikido and I am a completly mess but it's not my fault, the class I atend is a advanced class so the guys do the techs easily but I need more time to learn the aplications, so basically when I start to comprehend the tech when they move to the next one. Some times this makes me wonder... what the hell I'am doing here???
> 
> Is not possible to me to go beginers class during the week, so I will work with the advanced students, the students are nice with me and help me a lot but when I just grab the concept sensei go to the next tech.


Manny, whether you go to a beginners class or not, aikido takes years to learn. Being in an advanced class will make it so much quicker and easier in the long term. Four classes is not enough classes to make a judgement. Just hang in and keep learning.     :asian:


----------



## Drasken (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't give up or get discouraged. When I first started Aikido I was amazed at how quickly I picked up some techniques. Then others seemed to take me forever to learn and become proficient with. And once you get that proficiency, you still have to practice it and experiment with the technique's applications to other attacks.
It's a lot of work, but well worth it. I have no question in my mind that well into my old age I will be learning new methods, applications of techniques and further refining my Aikido practice. It really is a lifelong endeavor.

But don't give up, it becomes easier to grasp. Besides I think you have a good dojo on your hands if the advanced students are willing to help you. In the long run, the advanced class will serve you better. Just stick with it for a while, you might be surprised with the results.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 12, 2013)

Could you schedule a private lesson with your sensei to go over the issues you are having?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 12, 2013)

Have you tried asking someone if theyd mind letting you practice whatever it is youve just grasped some time after the session?


----------



## Unreal Combat (Mar 12, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Could you schedule a private lesson with your sensei to go over the issues you are having?



This. You should be able to approach the teacher of the class about any difficulty you might have. If he's willing to take you on at your current level then he should be more than willing to slow down just a little, or give you a little one to one on the sideline ,for your benefit.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 12, 2013)

The neurons are making connections Manny but along with the new mental pathways comes some initial physiological confusion. The body and mind will relatively soon harmonize and the work will flow. Until then ENJOY the 'mess' feeling, it means that you are stretching your horizons and learning. That being uncomfortable is a good thing sir.

When going from technique to technique and you start feeling at a loss, enjoy that feeling as well. Rather than worrying too much about whether you are getting the technique focus on feeling the technique applied correctly. That is an important part of learning the techniques and easiest with more advanced practitioners. As an experienced martial artist it can also be beneficial to change your perspective on the techniques. Rather than merely gaining a few tricks and new techniques start to really look for the principles found with-in the techniques. Look for the common thread in the techniques that the instructor is showing. Why are they going from this technique to that one. What is similar and what is different in the techniques.

Another thing you might try is to ask one of the seniors to work with you as the instructor shifts to an additional or more advanced version of the technique. When the instructor signals that they are going to demonstrate the new technique, before the demo and before folks sit along the mat, ask one of the more experienced if you can partner up after the demo. Watch the demo but when you and the senior partner up ask to work on the prior technique. If the senior is any good they will not mind as they likely need work on the technique as well even if it might not seem like it to you. You are not robbing them of a chance to work on another technique you are giving them a chance to be of service to the Dojo and to be of service to one of their brothers and to dig far deeper into the technique as they to share their understanding and feeling of it. Everyone has difficulty now and then, no shame in it. It is not failure to have difficulty Manny it is failure not to take advantage of the failure to dig deeper and to dig harder to get at your truth in technique. I am positive that the instructor will not mind you and the senior taking a small bit of mat in the corner and working on the prior technique, in fact do not be surprised if the instructor also comes over and gives an additional pointer or two. As an instructor (not Aikido) I want my students to be enthusiastic and to take some responsibility for their training and progression in the art. I would much prefer to see two students working on a prior drill then just going thru the motions on the next drill. I do not know about you Manny or others, but if I am loss the chances of picking up much from the drill decrease dramatically. I have always been told that a student must be greedy in their training. You must pry, dig, and question, to reach understanding then must continue to question and test. 

Enjoy the ride and the work

Regards
Brian King


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Manny,

I have never taken Aikido, but I have taken Hapkido.  I don't think I ever felt so uncoordinated in my life, as when I started learning Hapkido.  There are intricacies of foot, hand and body movement that take a while for most of us to learn.  When those things become more second nature, it all gets easier understand.  Then the learning gets easier too.

Hang in there.  You will be happy you did.


----------



## Manny (Mar 15, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Could you schedule a private lesson with your sensei to go over the issues you are having?



Don't think so.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Mar 15, 2013)

Than you for all the replies. Yes Aikido demands comitment and years of learning/training, in fact the guys que move the best in class are guys with 5 years of training and believe me they look terrific!!

I know once a week is not and never will enough but, ROMA was not builded in one night, I will stick with the aikido class and see what is coming.

Manny


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wouldn't beat yourself up too bad Manny, you're still new to the art and it will all come in time.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 17, 2013)

If you can't schedule extra time with the sensei maybe you can schedule extra time in the future with some of the more experienced students.


----------

